# How do you install IP6Tables?



## David (Jun 19, 2013)

..I keep getting package not found & can't find any info on this damn thing .. haha

'Buntu 12.04


----------



## acd (Jun 19, 2013)

It's in the regular iptables package:


```
[email protected]:~$ dpkg -L iptables | grep sbin/ip
/usr/sbin/iptables-apply
/usr/sbin/ip6tables-apply
/sbin/iptables
/sbin/ip6tables-save
/sbin/iptables-save
/sbin/iptables-restore
/sbin/ip6tables-restore
/sbin/ip6tables
```


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2013)

acd said:


> It's in the regular iptables package:
> 
> 
> [email protected]:~$ dpkg -L iptables | grep sbin/ip
> ...


Thanks haha, I feel stupid now.


----------

